# Lake Windermere



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Had a run up to the lakes a few snaps taken

1 F3.5, 1/160Sec, iso 64, wb auto









2 F3.5, 1/60Sec, iso 400, wb auto









3 F5.6, 1/250Sec, iso 64, wb auto









4 F8.0, 1/500Sec, iso 64, wb auto









5 F5.0, 1/200Sec, iso 64, wb auto









6 F10.0, 1/550Sec, iso 64, wb auto









7 F11.0, 1/80Sec, iso 64, wb auto









8 F5.0, 1/240Sec, iso 64, wb auto









9 F3.5, 1/90Sec, iso 64, wb auto









10 F5.6, 1/220Sec, iso 64, wb auto









Thanks for looking

Jack


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

wow...very beautiful shots...:thumb:


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great photos what camera did you use?.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

pete001 said:


> Great photos what camera did you use?.


Cheers, cameras a Fujifilm S5800


----------



## Jamezm (May 21, 2008)

Some cracking phots there matey, well done


----------



## robsonj (Apr 14, 2007)

nice photo's, bet the dog had a good time!!!


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

robsonj said:


> nice photo's, bet the dog had a good time!!!


cheers

she was fast asleep last night didn't move lol


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Love No3, cracking photo


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Cracking shots, some belting skies too, love the framing of the boat, and number three is a real corker :thumb:

The dog is having fun too, always lovely to see them enjoying themselves so much :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

mteam said:


> Cheers, cameras a Fujifilm S5800


Cracking shots, what settings were they on?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Liking the skys, using any filters?


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Cracking shots, what settings were they on?


I had it on program mode I let the camera pick what it thought was best and then changed the aperture as it seems to pick f3.5 alot

I'm still getting to grips with it

I've added the exif to each pic now :thumb:

Jack


----------



## Malcy (Oct 14, 2008)

Nice photos mate, Windermere is a lovely place. In Summer I often take a round trip on my bike after work.

Can I just point out though...it's not Lake Windermere, just Windermere. It's a Mere not a Lake


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

mteam said:


> I had it on program mode I let the camera pick what it thought was best and then changed the aperture as it seems to pick f3.5 alot
> 
> I'm still getting to grips with it
> 
> ...


Perfect thanks mate, did you write down the settings, or does the camera save them somehow?


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

spitfire said:


> Liking the skys, using any filters?


no filters on camera, levels adjusted in ps



Malcy said:


> Nice photos mate, Windermere is a lovely place. In Summer I often take a round trip on my bike after work.
> 
> Can I just point out though...it's not Lake Windermere, just Windermere. It's a Mere not a Lake


lol :thumb:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Perfect thanks mate, did you write down the settings, or does the camera save them somehow?


Yes camera saves it to the photo and then used exif viewer to read


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

mteam said:


> Yes camera saves it to the photo and then used exif viewer to read


Sorry for all the questions, but where do I find that?

I have the same camera, and want to develop my skills :wave:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> Sorry for all the questions, but where do I find that?
> 
> I have the same camera, and want to develop my skills :wave:


I used this exif viewer just open the photo with it and it gives you all the data.


----------

